# Obama The birth certificate ?



## Dalia (Oct 2, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I have a forum in French with spécialist of many subject..one of my member past me a link that show that Obama was born in Kenya.

Or i just only giving this information, the link.

*BARACK OBAMA'S KENYAN BIRTH CERTIFICATE!*

*This is part of what Obama has spent almost $2M to hide... you decide...*

BARACK OBAMA'S KENYAN BIRTH CERTIFICATE


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2016)

I guess you havent heard they already have a BC in Hawaii that says he was born there and verified by forensic experts.


----------



## Dalia (Oct 2, 2016)

Hello, like i said the link  say a différent thing about is Birth.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Hello, like i said the link  say a différent thing about is Birth.


Your link has been fooled and has fooled you. The date on the BC in the link should have provided you a clue. That was before Kenya ever became a province. You should have invested sometime in researching that fact.


----------



## Dalia (Oct 2, 2016)

The Biographie of is Father.born  : Nyang'oma Kogelo, Rachuonyo District, Kenya Colony

Barack Obama Sr. - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2016)

Dalia said:


> The Biographie of is Father.born  : Nyang'oma Kogelo, Rachuonyo District, Kenya Colony
> 
> Barack Obama Sr. - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.




I thought you meant Obama was born in Kenya. Yes his father was born in Kenya.


----------



## Dalia (Oct 3, 2016)

Hello, i give the information about is Father to show the names of the place relate to him ( father) and i did make the page bigger because i can't really see the name of the place wrote on certificate, it say below *Mombasa,*  (but it's hard to see the writing on the first page ) when you read to below the storie of is birth it is possible,

_*"On August 4, 1961 Obama's mother, father and grandmother were attending a Muslim festival in Mombassa, Kenya. Mother had been refused entry to airplanes due to her 9 month pregnancy. It was a hot August day at the festival so the Obama's went to the beach to cool off. While swimming in the ocean his mother experienced labor pains so was rushed to the Coast Provincial General Hospital, Mombasa, Kenya where Obama was born a few hours later at 7:21 pm on August 4, 1961. Four days later his mother flew to Hawaii and registered his birth in Honolulu as a certificate of live birth which omitted the place and hospital of birth."


The local Imam in Mombasa named Barack with his middle name Hussein so his official name on his certificate of live birth below is Barack Hussein Obama, II.

President Obama's Certificate of Live Birth, FORGED by one of his workers named John.*_


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 3, 2016)

you guys are in denial mode that he is a citizen.lol. His allaged certificate says he is an african american. Back then the name of african american was unheard of.it was either black or negro.

I was talking to a really old guy about this the other day at work and HE had NEVER looked on the computer or anything about this which is the ONLY reason I decided to look this link up here.lol 

my co worker was not blowing smoke.you lose.

Obama Busted: Birth Cert Contains Words/Places That Did Not Exist In 1961! African American & Kenya | Alternative

He was saying- "I am old enough to remember back then that the term african american was never used back then in 1961. In Martin Luther Kings speech he gave in 1963,he never once said african american,he said black and negro. people never called them african americans."

dont you obama apologists EVER get tired of getting taken to school on this that he was not a US citizen?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> I guess you havent heard they already have a BC in Hawaii that says he was born there and verified by forensic experts.


forensic experts on the governments payroll who will lose their jobs if they come out and tell the truth.lol


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 3, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I guess you havent heard they already have a BC in Hawaii that says he was born there and verified by forensic experts.
> ...


Thats why this was moved to the conspiracy theory forum. You nuts always have an unprovable excuse.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 3, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> you guys are in denial mode that he is a citizen.lol. His allaged certificate says he is an african american. Back then the name of african american was unheard of.it was either black or negro.
> 
> I was talking to a really old guy about this the other day at work and HE had NEVER looked on the computer or anything about this which is the ONLY reason I decided to look this link up here.lol
> 
> ...




Why cant any of you clowns every show anyone where it says African american on his birth certificate?  Do you have link?


----------



## esthermoon (Oct 3, 2016)

Vietnam TV talks about this problem. They say maybe Obama was not born in the USA so he should not be the President.
Maybe the Supreme Court should investigate


----------



## WheelieAddict (Oct 3, 2016)

Yes, Obama is a Kenyan socialist communist fascist dictator that was supposed to take all our guns and put us in camps, he just forgot about it. Donald Trump who is hilariously running for president doesn't believe the birth certificate Obama provided is legit and has made it his life quest to try and prove Obama wrong. Then Obama made fun of Donald for being stupid enough to deny his birth certificate. 


Donald, now epicly butthurt over being outed as an idiot, made it his life's goal to be president himself. He is now nearing that goal but has to deal with this chick Hillary Clinton who is more qualified than him for the job, but is dealing with an email scandal where she didn't send emails appropriately and is untrustworthy and besides that just plain unlikeable. 

They recently had a debate where Donald lost his cool and was drinking a lot of water (looked like he was slamming vodka) and sniffing constantly like he is a coke head. The truth is he just had a cold but his tremendous ego wouldn't let him admit it. During the debate Donald appeared to be gripping his podium so hard he was going to walk away with it. Meanwhile email Hillary stood fast with just a smile and let Donald founder.

After this debate Donald demanded he was the winner (because he always wins) and lashed out on twitter because he can't control himself and his emotions. Hillary struggled with the challenge of being relateable to anyone along with her low popularity with young voters who think she is full of shit. 

And that is where we are right now. Each side is proclaiming they will be the next president.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No it was moved here cause facts are considered by the  mods as conspiracy theories they wont get off the crack they are smoking.lol

You must still be one of those nuts that america is a banana republic living in denial still all these years who has the logic because the warren commission told you oswald shot jFK,it must be true cause THEY said so.

it amazes me the brainwashed sheep like you out there who STILL believe in that fairy tale of the governments as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 3, 2016)

WheelieAddict said:


> Yes, Obama is a Kenyan socialist communist fascist dictator that was supposed to take all our guns and put us in camps, he just forgot about it. Donald Trump who is hilariously running for president doesn't believe the birth certificate Obama provided is legit and has made it his life quest to try and prove Obama wrong. Then Obama made fun of Donald for being stupid enough to deny his birth certificate.
> 
> 
> Donald, now epicly butthurt over being outed as an idiot, made it his life's goal to be president himself. He is now nearing that goal but has to deal with this chick Hillary Clinton who is more qualified than him for the job, but is dealing with an email scandal where she didn't send emails appropriately and is untrustworthy and besides that just plain unlikeable.
> ...



the donald is as corrupt as the clintons,the Bushs and Obama.

I knew from day one he was a fraud and was just pretending to be against him and figured he would someday say this.no surprise.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 3, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> you guys are in denial mode that he is a citizen.lol. His allaged certificate says he is an african american. Back then the name of african american was unheard of.it was either black or negro.
> 
> I was talking to a really old guy about this the other day at work and HE had NEVER looked on the computer or anything about this which is the ONLY reason I decided to look this link up here.lol
> 
> ...




as always the Obama apologists cant counter pesky facts in this post here of mine.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 3, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> Vietnam TV talks about this problem. They say maybe Obama was not born in the USA so he should not be the President.
> Maybe the Supreme Court should investigate




the problem is the USA has the most corrupt government of any country out there.washington has nothing but criminals running the country. politicians commit crimes everyday INCLUDING murder " and get off scott free for it constantly all the time everyday "just look at the clinton body count."  where WE go to jail for if we commit those same crimes. so unfortanately,asking the supreme court or congress to investigate this is the exact same thing as asking the fox to guard the henhouse. sad but true.

Here is what this one person said below on this subject.I could not have said it better myself.He nailed it.

All this is mute, why you ask, because the leadership in this country, State/Federal are corrupt. Voting is now corrupt/dishones. Congressman/woman, Senators, all want a piece of the pie. Their first priority is getting into the “club” of politics, which pays very well with lifetime incentives at our (the people) expense. The two parties only care about themselves, we the people come last. We have been screwed over so bad by the govenment, and lied to over and over. You really don’t realize how bad a shape this country and our present leadership have put this country in. And we have gotten so f—–k lazy we just sit by and watch, complain, but don’t do a f—-g thing about it. Washington will do anything to protect it’s own, lie, steal, cheat. they live by a double standard. We break the law, we pay or go to jail, they somehow find a loop hole. Unless the people of this nation wake up and start voicing their concerns, it will only get worse until the Govt. is in your house telling you what to cook, when to shit

I would like to meet this person.He said EVERYTHING i have been saying for years.


Obama was suppose to show up for court for a hearing on this one time and he did not and he got off scott free as all politicians do since they are not held accountable to the same laws we are held to.They have a double different standard of laws for them than they do for us.WE dont show up for a court date we have a summons for,we go to jail,pure and simple.

THEY get to roam the streets free as a bird  because of the double standard of different laws that dont apply to them that apply to us.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Oct 3, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have a forum in French with spécialist of many subject..one of my member past me a link that show that Obama was born in Kenya.
> 
> ...



I am no fan of BO, But there are some real problems with this Kenyan birth certificate-
FALSE: Obama's Kenyan Certified Registration of Birth

And to be fair, there are questions with his Hawaiian birth certificate as well-
“We’ve had three CIA agents, retired, and some of their analytical associates look at it, and all came to the same conclusion, that even the long-form was a forged document,” Vallely said.
Read more at From A to Z: What’s wrong with Obama’s birth certificate?

Personally, I don't really see the point in pursuing this because whether he was born in Kenya or Hawaii nothing is going to change. Even If there were rock solid proof that he was born in Kenya, nothing would occur. There would be zero political interest in some sort of prosecution or any significant action. So what is the point?


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 3, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have a forum in French with spécialist of many subject..one of my member past me a link that show that Obama was born in Kenya.
> 
> ...



Hello and welcome to the breaking news of the year 2008.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 3, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> you guys are in denial mode that he is a citizen.lol. His allaged certificate says he is an african american. Back then the name of african american was unheard of.it was either black or negro.
> 
> I was talking to a really old guy about this the other day at work and HE had NEVER looked on the computer or anything about this which is the ONLY reason I decided to look this link up here.lol
> 
> ...



LOL- why would a man from Africa call himself black or negro?

In 1960's - people of Africa called themselves African.

Why do Birthers believe anything or anything except the actual official records and statements by officials who have seen the records?


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 3, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> Vietnam TV talks about this problem. They say maybe Obama was not born in the USA so he should not be the President.
> Maybe the Supreme Court should investigate



The Supreme Court doesn't investigate anything- even if they did- they wouldn't investigate nutjob rumors.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 3, 2016)

BuckToothMoron said:


> [QU
> “We’ve had three CIA agents, retired, and some of their analytical associates look at it, and all came to the same conclusion, that even the long-form was a forged document,” Vallely said.
> Read more at From A to Z: What’s wrong with Obama’s birth certificate??



How could they decide that a document that they never saw the original of- was a forgery?


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 3, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Vietnam TV talks about this problem. They say maybe Obama was not born in the USA so he should not be the President.
> ...



LOL.....you don't get out much- do you?


----------



## Dalia (Oct 3, 2016)

*Obama must show his proof of eligibility but he doesn't have to present to every citizen in the US his own copy, if he is concerned about this privacy. At least he needs to show it, in closed door proceedings,  to a competent court or authority who can legally confirm that he has legally complied with the legally required Natural Born Citizenship. 

( a part in the page ) 

Obama Short Form Birth Certificate - Obama's Hidden Birth Certificate FAQ

*
I give a other link,  i am not saying that true or not...Well, with the story of the birth certificate Of Obama that interests many people, there is no smoke without fire as they say.


----------



## Toro (Oct 3, 2016)

This is very, very silly.

In America, only crazy people still believe this fiction.


----------



## Dalia (Oct 3, 2016)

I did'nt say that i believe it, but i say there something that are suspicious in this birth certificat of Obama because  the parents   the first link there is the story that they were over there in Kenya for a celebration.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Oct 3, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have a forum in French with spécialist of many subject..one of my member past me a link that show that Obama was born in Kenya.
> 
> ...


*The Real Issue Is That It Shouldn't Be an Issue*

It is pretty insulting that the ruling elite would force a law on us claiming that an American citizen can give birth to a child who can't become President.  For the same pushy reason, the same occupying force allows anchor-baby citizenship.  So the Birther issue is as illogical as getting a right through illegal means.  These dictators love it when we submit to laws that don't make any sense but put us in our place if we put up with their illegitimate self-appointed rule.

I wish Obama had never been born, but I'm not going to lower myself into using a cheap trick to depose him.


----------



## Dalia (Oct 3, 2016)

Yes,


The Sage of Main Street said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Everyone,
> ...



Yes, right but normally agree to become President of the United States must at least be an American if not everyone in the world could claim that position already that you do not win with this president hope at least that is really American.

God Bless America


----------



## Toro (Oct 3, 2016)

Dalia said:


> I did'nt say that i believe it, but i say there something that are suspicious in this birth certificat of Obama because  the parents   the first link there is the story that they were over there in Kenya for a celebration.



Don't believe everything you read on the Internet.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 3, 2016)

Dalia said:


> *Obama must show his proof of eligibility *



President Obama leaves office in 3 months. President Obama doesn't have to show anything.

However, President Obama did show his birth certificate in 2008 and Birther lunatics claimed it wasn't real.

And in 2011 when Trump went full Birther- President Obama showed voters his certified original birth certificate- and Trump went on Birthin' for 5 more years.

Birthers are all lunatics. And liars.


----------



## Dalia (Oct 3, 2016)

Don't 


Toro said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > I did'nt say that i believe it, but i say there something that are suspicious in this birth certificat of Obama because  the parents   the first link there is the story that they were over there in Kenya for a celebration.
> ...



No, I'm not believieng all that i see on the Internet , i am not 10 years anymore, and  i told that I had only sent the link and then after given free to members their opinion is what serve this forum.
As I also discussed at the topic of JFK with THE FAN RAM you peel the possibilities of the assassination of JFK in this subject is more complicated because I transcribe my information in English because I'm French.
And understand I do not say that Obama lied, I'm not like that I friendly /respecteuse of nature, but I think you will all agree with me that politics in these times it is rotten same thing here in France all roughly crooks.


----------



## Dalia (Oct 3, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > *Obama must show his proof of eligibility *
> ...


Yes, and Trump said that the storie started with Hillary in 2008 someone push this idea that Obama was not born in USA .


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 3, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Don't
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> ...



You are 8 years too late for this discussion.

If you want to catch up on the reading- here is a good site of debunking the Birther lunacy

obamaconspiracy.org.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 3, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



This will be a shock to you but Trump lied.


----------



## Dalia (Oct 3, 2016)

everyone seems Trump accused for all ills, but it is not the culprit in this story are the real culprits.

Is not perfect, nobody is but is a lot better then Obama or Hillary


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Oct 3, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > [QU
> ...



I'm not a forensic expert, nor are you. Why don't you ask them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Don't
> ...



the only lunacy is the lunatics like you who cant face reality we have a foreigner running the country.none of that garbage debunks any of my previous posts either.

you are hardly one to be calling someone 8 years old falling for that propaganda.lol

that propaganda site no more debunks Obama not being a us citizen anymore than the warren commission proved that oswald shot JFK.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2016)

still some more pesky facts that the Obama worshippers can only whine and cry in defeat over.


----------



## Dalia (Oct 4, 2016)

Thank , LA RAM FAN ...surely the obama lovers will come again found excuses
Obama is he is a profiteer a beer manufacturer that grew rich on the backs of American and liar like Hillary ... good riddance when he leaves, hope it will be Trump at the White house and not the shrew Hillary.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Thank , LA RAM FAN ...surely the obama lovers will come again found excuses
> Obama is he is a profiteer a beer manufacturer that grew rich on the backs of American and liar like Hillary ... good riddance when he leaves, hope it will be Trump at the White house and not the shrew Hillary.



I dont completely trust Trump either as id did with Ron Paul but we already know for sure what we will get with the evil witch HELLERY in office,so Trump for sure beats the alternative.

that bastard obomination had so many blacks fooled.he lied about everything he said he was going to do,he said he would reverse the policys of that bastard Bush but he not only contiuned them,he EXPANDED them.He had so many people fooled but not me.

like you said so well,the obama worshippers love him so much they wont watch these videos,they will just keep coming back with childish insults that we are conspiracy theorists and the like.lol they have failed to address that one previous post of mine that proves beyond a doubt he is not a citizen.lol

i never though any president would be worse than Bush but Obama is MUCH worse.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 4, 2016)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...



Hard to ask unnamed 'forensic experts' anything.  Why would you want to take a word from a Birther when Birthers lie over and over?

Meanwhile- once again- the State of Hawaii says the birth certificate is authentic.

Why do you want to believe unnamed, anonymous 'experts'- but not the State of Hawaii?


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 4, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> still some more pesky facts that the Obama worshippers can only whine and IA]



More Pesky facts that gullible Birthers try to ignore:


----------



## Dalia (Oct 4, 2016)

LA RAM FAN,
I am not Américan, i know about French history but in América i prefer Républican...well no one could imagine Trump winning the primary but he did a lot of Américan love him and in France to Why ? because he répresent the strength, i am like that to, i mean i don't scare easily, like a cowgirl


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 4, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



And by 'foreigner' you mean the man who was born in Hawaii and who has lived all but a few years of his life in the United States

Birthers are such idiots.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 4, 2016)

Dalia said:


> everyone seems Trump accused for all ills, but it is not the culprit in this story are the real culprits.
> 
> Is not perfect, nobody is but is a lot better then Obama or Hillary



Donald Trump lied for 5 years to get publicity and gain support from gullible idiot Birthers.

Now he wants to pretend his lies are all Clinton's fault.

What a goober.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Oct 4, 2016)

Dalia quick! Send this most important information to Donald Trump asap! He needs good hard hitting journalism like this to shore up his campaign.


----------



## Dalia (Oct 4, 2016)

Syriusly ,I am for Trump the républican , he's balls are well placed that what the Américan people need no more wimps


----------



## Dalia (Oct 4, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> Dalia quick! Send this most important information to Donald Trump asap! He needs good hard hitting journalism like this to shore up his campaign.


Hillary will likely win she as all those peoples who as no balls and don't care that she a criminal that will vote for her...


----------



## IsaacNewton (Oct 4, 2016)

Dalia said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia quick! Send this most important information to Donald Trump asap! He needs good hard hitting journalism like this to shore up his campaign.
> ...



Don't worry about that, get those documents to Donald Trump right away.


----------



## Dalia (Oct 4, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


Trump are ready did say that Obama was born in USA...


----------



## phoenyx (Oct 5, 2016)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Everyone,
> ...



It certainly seems there is -some- political interest. I just think it's all pretty dumb myself. Everyone agrees his mother was American, and he's certainly an American citizen as well, that should be more than enough in my books.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 5, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



when people come forward and tell the TRUTH,they end up dying in mysterious deaths. the JFK assassination,9/11,the clinton body count-all those bodies that were ARKANSAWED. you wont acknowledge any of those to be true so i know I am wasting my breath here.

yeah believe the state "who is under  control of our facist  government" over experts.thats it.

same logic and believing what the government tells you on the JFK assassination and 9/11 over witnesses and experts,same warped logic from you as always.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 5, 2016)

Dalia said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia quick! Send this most important information to Donald Trump asap! He needs good hard hitting journalism like this to shore up his campaign.
> ...





as we talked about the obama worshippers are back whining in defeat.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 5, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Syriusly ,I am for Trump the républican , he's balls are well placed that what the Américan people need no more wimps



Well....if you like how Trump's balls are placed..........


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 5, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...



Ah the Krazy Konspiracy Kooks- you left out denying the Holocaust too.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 5, 2016)

Dalia said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Yep- after 5 years of telling America he didn't know where President Obama was born.

In the United States that is called-politely- a pivot.

Where Trump blames his lies for 5 years on Hillary Clinton.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 5, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



as always,everytime you government worshippers cant counter pesky little facts and are backed up against the wall knowing you are defeated,you get desperate and always go to these one liner conspiracy kooks lines.

you brainwashed zombies are so easy as pie to predict the fact i said a few pages back you would say that when you could not counter the facts.

must suck to be so predictable.that like clockwork,you all are so incredibly easy to predict. having to do this  all the time in defeat,run off when you cant counter facts.


you obama worshippers would be laughed out of a debating hall in seconds if you debated there they way you all do here.


----------



## Faun (Oct 5, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have a forum in French with spécialist of many subject..one of my member past me a link that show that Obama was born in Kenya.
> 
> ...


.... umm, there was no Republic of Kenya in 1961.  That didn't happen until 1964.

http://crawfurd.dk/africa/kenya_timeline.htmhttp://www.kenyarep-jp.com/kenya/history_e.html

Looks like you've been duped.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 5, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



Pesky facts.....is why Birthers are such idiots


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 5, 2016)

all countered earlier by many by earlier posts of mine you wont read or watch. 

and like  his life wasnt threatened your warped logic you have.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 5, 2016)

Better yet....Obama birth video







.


----------



## Faun (Oct 5, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> you guys are in denial mode that he is a citizen.lol. His allaged certificate says he is an african american. Back then the name of african american was unheard of.it was either black or negro.
> 
> I was talking to a really old guy about this the other day at work and HE had NEVER looked on the computer or anything about this which is the ONLY reason I decided to look this link up here.lol
> 
> ...


Why do you lie? His birth certificate does not say he's African-American.


----------



## Faun (Oct 5, 2016)

Dalia said:


> I did'nt say that i believe it, but i say there something that are suspicious in this birth certificat of Obama because  the parents   the first link there is the story that they were over there in Kenya for a celebration.


It matters not where his parents celebrated. The state of Hawaii has affirmed he has a record of birth in their files and they have provided two copies to him, both certified as accurate copies of his birth record by the state registrar.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 5, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> all countered earlier by many by earlier posts of mine you wont read or watch



Birther craziness is not a counter to anything but sanity.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 5, 2016)

someone has reading comprehension problems since she  ignored my previous post which was -which has all been debunked by all my previous posts which you wont read or watch.

which is no surprise since I am dealing with a brainwashed sheep that still incredibly thinks oswald shot JFK despite they have never proved that to be true.

and blatantly ignores pesky facts that people who came forward and saw a second gunman died in mysterious deaths.

NONE of that matter to the troll though because she has the warped logic because the STATE says it is true and believes our government would never lie to her,it automatically IS the truth. she should start a comedy club.

this person is so dense that she doesnt get it that the STATE saying he is a citizen is the exact same thing as if a corrupt cop was on the police force and he has friend rob a bank,and covers for him while he was doing it,then goes and tells his captain he saw nobody rob the bank or because our corrupt school system and our government say oswald shot JFK,that it is automatically the truth because what THEY say is all the matters to them,not what witnesses saw or what the experts say.

this troll kills me.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 5, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> someone has reading comprehension problems.



I just don't bother to read your wall of Conspiracy theories.

Meanwhile- the State of Hawaii confirmed Barack Obama was born in Hawaii- and Trump lied to you for 5 years.


----------



## Dalia (Oct 6, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> someone has reading comprehension problems since she  ignored my previous post which was -which has all been debunked by all my previous posts which you wont read or watch.
> 
> which is no surprise since I am dealing with a brainwashed sheep that still incredibly thinks oswald shot JFK despite they have never proved that to be true.
> 
> ...



LA RAM FAN, This is hardly lost, they are committed to President Obama and his rotten administration even if you show indisputable evidence they dedication and blindness is deep and difinitif


----------



## Faun (Oct 6, 2016)

Dalia said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > someone has reading comprehension problems since she  ignored my previous post which was -which has all been debunked by all my previous posts which you wont read or watch.
> ...


That's funny. You post a purported birth certificate from a non-existent country but then complain the problem is with those defending Obama.


----------



## Dalia (Oct 6, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



Why wont  you say something about that vidéo propose by LA RAM FAN ?


----------



## Faun (Oct 6, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


I'm replying to what YOU posted. YOU posted a purported birth certificate from a country that didn't exist. Respond to that, don't defer to another poster.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 6, 2016)

Dalia said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > someone has reading comprehension problems since she  ignored my previous post which was -which has all been debunked by all my previous posts which you wont read or watch.
> ...




yeah these Obama zombies are a hopeless and lost cause,they are too stupid and dense to understand or comprehend that because the state of hawaii is funded by the GOVERNMENT,the state is only going to tell you what they want you to hear.Logic like that doesnt register with them. they dont get it that the state of hawaii issuing a ceritifcate saying he is a citizen,that that is the exact same thing as asking the fox to guard the henhouse they so much believe everything their government tells them.

they wont read any of the stuff you post or watch any of the videos you show they are so closed minded  so its time to not waste anymore time with them.

It really is no surprise they wont read any of our posts,one of them even said that they believe oswald shot JFK even incredibly.that right there tells you who are dealing with here.

the fact they STILL believe that fairy tale of the governments after all these years even though witnesses who were there who said they saw a second gunman behind the fence with a rifle shooting,that they ended up dying mysteriously later on weeks later after that.NONE of that stuff means anything to them.

Now that I know that we are dealing with trolls who believe in the magic bullet theory of the governments that oswald was the lone assassin of JFK,I now know not to waste anymore time with these trolls. If they believe stll believe in THAT fairy tale even after all this time several years later,there sure is no hope to reason with them on obama for sure.


they are so brainwashed,they think that the government here in the states is looking out for them,that they never lie to them,and there are no criminals in washington running the country,and the government has our best interest at heart and that this is a free country obviously by all their ignorant childish posts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 6, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



the chickenshit coward wont say anything about the video because she wont look at an opposing view different than her own,if it doesnt go along with her warped views,she wont watch it as why. which is no surprise,after all,we dealing with someone who actually believes in magic bullets since she has even admitted she actually believes oswald shot JFK.

that right there,shows the brainwashed sheep we are dealing with.


she only listens to what the government tells her.

anything that doesnt go along with the governments explanation,she does this- as evidenced throughout this whole thread.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 6, 2016)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Everyone,
> ...



thats why I tell washamerica who has an obsession with this,that it is not important,to forget about it. Doest matter how much hard evidence there is,he is never going to be prosecuted. Politicians ESPECIALLY presidents,get away with crimes everyday that WE go to jail for if we commit those same crimes so what difference does it make if he is a foreginer is what I always tell washamerica but he wont let it go.

the ONLY reason I decided t post on this thread here about the birth issue o THIS thread is because me and the OP here have the same interest in the JFK assassination.that was the first thread she made that caught my attention about her so if it had been another poster that made this thread,I would not have even replied to it.

Obama will no more be prosecuted anymore than the Clintons will with all the people they have had the CIA killed off for them dating back to their days in arkansas and as president since like you said and i just said,politicians walk above water and are untouchable to prosecution.

how the american people let tis country becaome the facist dictatership it is now is sick and beyond me.


----------



## Faun (Oct 6, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


LOLOL

It's adorable how you call me the chickenshit when it's Dalia who's afraid to respond to my point that she posted a purported Obama birth certificate which shows he was born in a country that didn't exist in 1961.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Oct 6, 2016)

Faun said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Hey Faun, that is an excellent point. You can tell something is wrong when   Words used don't match up with history. Since you are keen to that sort of thing, I am sure you will be all over this-

Obama Busted: Birth Cert Contains Words/Places That Did Not Exist In 1961! African American & Kenya | Alternative


*Obama Busted: Birth Cert Contains Words/Places That Did Not Exist In 1961! African American & Kenya*
Thursday, January 2, 2014 13:51

1. Back in 1961 people of color were called ‘Negroes.’ So how can the Obama ’birth certificate’ state he is “African-American” when the term wasn’t even used at that time?

2. The birth certificate that the White House released lists Obama’s birth as August 4, 1961 & Lists Barack Hussein Obama as his father. No big deal, right ? At the time of Obama’s birth, it also shows that his father is aged 25 years old, and that Obama’s father was born in “Kenya , East Africa”.

This wouldn’t seem like anything of concern, except the fact that Kenya did not even exist until 1963, two whole years after Obama’s birth, and 27 years after his father’s birth. How could Obama’s father have been born in a country that did not yet Exist? Up and until Kenya was formed in 1963, it was known as the “British East Africa Protectorate”. (check it below)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kenya_
(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kenya)

3. On the Birth Certificate released by the White House, the listed place of birth is “Kapi’olani Maternity & Gynecological Hospital”. This cannot be, because the hospital(s) in question in 1961 were called ”KauiKeolani Children’s Hospital” and “Kapi’olani Maternity
Home”, respectively. The name did not change to Kapi’olani Maternity & Gynecological Hospital until 1978, when these two hospitals merged. How can this particular name of the hospital be on a birth certificate dated 1961 if this name had not yet been applied to it until 1978?

(CHECK IT BELOW)

http://http/http/www.kapiolani.org/women-and-children/about-us/default.aspx
(http://www.kapiolani.org/women-and-children/about-us/default.aspx)

Why hasn’t this been discussed in the major media ? 

4. Perhaps a clue comes from Obama’s book on his father. He states how proud he is of his father fighting in WW II. I’m not a math genius, so I may need some help from you. Barack Obama’s “birth certificate” says his father was 25 years old in 1961 when Obama was born. That should have put his father’s date of birth approximately 1936 – if my math holds (Honest! I did That without a calculator!). Now we need a non-revised history book – one that hasn’t been altered to satisfy the author’s goals – to verify that WW II was basically
between 1939 and 1945. Just how many 3 year olds fight in Wars? Even in the latest stages of WW II his father wouldn’t have been more than 9 years old. Does that mean that Mr. Obama is a liar, or simply chooses to alter the facts to satisfy his imagination or political purposes?


----------



## Dalia (Oct 6, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Yes, he wil still not say anything about the vidéo...Nothing at all, a strange thing, no comments, nothing !


----------



## Dalia (Oct 6, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Well, if you read the beginning of my Subject you will see that i say that it came from one my member  and i did give a other link after and you know that if the birth certificat that show Obama is a fake that mean that the vidéo propose by LA RAM FAN is true ? it's possible ou just not possible ? look at vidéo and then comment on it.


----------



## Dalia (Oct 6, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


You believe the résult of the State of Hawaii, tell me don't you think that the FBI was in the true after the analysis of Hillary mails? if don't believe it,  then it's possible don't you think that the famous certificate could have been the same  kind of favors like for Hillary ?


----------



## Dalia (Oct 6, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly ,I am for Trump the républican , he's balls are well placed that what the Américan people need no more wimps
> ...


Yes i do...there not enough anymore to lead this world.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 6, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have a forum in French with spécialist of many subject..one of my member past me a link that show that Obama was born in Kenya.
> 
> ...




FALSE: Obama's Kenyan Certified Registration of Birth


----------



## Skylar (Oct 6, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> you guys are in denial mode that he is a citizen.lol. His allaged certificate says he is an african american.



No it doesn't. The phrase 'african american' appear no where on Obama's long form or COLB.

You genuinely have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Dalia (Oct 6, 2016)

Skylar said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Everyone,
> ...


Hello, thank you for the link  but what about the vidéo ?


----------



## Skylar (Oct 6, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



So let me see if I have your 'logic' right. Since Obama's birth certificate was issued by the Hawaiian 'government', and 'government' can't be trusted, his birth certificate can't be trusted.

Okay. 

Prove Trump is a US citizen without the use of any government issued documents.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 6, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Make your argument for the video. As the 'birth certificate' you offered is an acknowledged fake by the very woman who 'released' it. 

With the same record number, same page number, same book number, and virtually identical name for the registrar for an australian birth certificate posted online. 






Even the creases are the same place. 

Which you either knew, and intentionally misled us.....or didn't, and aren't informed enough to discuss the topic with.

Pick one.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 6, 2016)

Dalia said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > someone has reading comprehension problems since she  ignored my previous post which was -which has all been debunked by all my previous posts which you wont read or watch.
> ...



I am committed to the facts- rather than anonymous youtube videos Birthers love. 

And the facts are concrete- Birthers would prefer to believe anonymous youtubers and foreign con-men than Americans.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 6, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...



No- I don't believe in any of the stupid Conspiracy theories.

Why Birthers think that the Republican Governor of Hawaii would order her Republican Director of Health to lie- to help elect a Democratic Party Senator- when the Republican Governor was running Republican John McCain's presidential campaign is just.....hilarious.

Why they think that any Director of Health would risk prison for committing fraud- but blindly believe all of the Birther goobers who RISK NOTHING to make their wild ass lies- is again hilarious.

Why do Birthers have to believe that President Obama could not possibly be President?

I don't know why....


----------



## Faun (Oct 6, 2016)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


All one can do when reading nonsense like this is shake their head in disbelief. Disbelief that anyone can be so disfunctionly retarded to keep repeating this bullshit 8 years after it's all been thoroughly debunked. This is exactly the reason only the most committed to being stupid maintain this nonsense and why they're laughed at and ridiculed for proving they're simply not capable of learning.

1. Nowhere on Obama's birth certificate does it call him an _"African-American"_. That's just a pants-on-fire lie.

2. While the name, _"Republic of Kenya,"_ was not in existence until 1964 (which is how we know the birth certificate posted by Dalia is fake), _"Kenya"_ was still the name of that country prior to Obama's birth in 1961. Here is a map from 1960 which shows where Kenya is...

https://www.nationalgeographic-maps...cfb697832bc77ac7e2547ded39f/X/N/XNG196009.jpg

3. While the two medical centers merged in 1978, the maternity hospital was already known as Kapiolani from long before then. Kauikeolani was the childrens hospital.

Kapiolani - About Us - Overview

4. Obama had three men in his life he referred to as his father, according to his autobiography. His biological father, who he didn't know; his step father, who raised him while in Indonesia; and his paternal grandfather, who raised him like a son back in Hawaii. It was the latter to whom he was referring.

But thanks for again demonstrating why birthers cannot be relied upon for reality as they simply don't possess even the bare minimum requirements for lucid comprehension to state actual facts, and not the debunked nonsense they've been repeating for nearly a decade now.


----------



## Faun (Oct 7, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


LA RAM FAN is this forum's most insane conspiracy nut. That you fall for anything he posts is on you, no one else.

As far as the video he's posted, that was debunked long ago by an actual expert on PDF files and not some basement warriors hellbent on proving the birth certificate fake

_The doubters have latched onto the idea that Adobe Illustrator — the premier program for computer graphic artists — “reveals” evidence of document manipulation in the Obama birth certificate. They note Illustrator reveals nine separate layers of the document, and claim it’s “proof” the file has been altered.

But that’s not so, says Jean-Claude Tremblay, a leading software trainer and Adobe-certified expert, who has years of experience working with and teaching Adobe Illustrator.

“You should not be so suspicious about this,” Tremblay told FoxNews.com, dismissing the allegations.

He said the layers cited by doubters are evidence of the use of common, off-the-shelf scanning software — not evidence of a forgery. “I have seen a lot of illustrator documents that come from photos and contain those kind of clippings—and it looks exactly like this,” he said.

Tremblay explained that the scanner optical character recognition (OCR) software attempts to translate characters or words in a photograph into text. He said the layers cited by the doubters shows that software at work – and nothing more._

Expert: No Doubt Obama's Birth Certificate Is Legit​
... now what ... ?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 7, 2016)

two farts in a row back to back from the troll.^

Like clockwork,she just keeps posing the same old garbage that my video  and other posts have debunked over and over and over again in desperation.


----------



## Faun (Oct 7, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> two farts in a row back to back from the troll.^


Translation: You know I'm right but the birther is too strong in you to admit it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 7, 2016)

still ANOTHER fart from one of the government worshippers.^


----------



## Dalia (Oct 7, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Although it's your opinion you do not believe in the government shenanigans? the bribe? to lick asses in government? so why this question about the certificate Obama is not clear, I think the same thing for Hillary and her emails, now why can we see her emails, strange no?

Democrats are schemers


----------



## Dalia (Oct 7, 2016)

Skylar said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Hello,

You are talking about the link that you pass but not about the vidéo, and why Obama did not release the long version of his birth certificat ?


----------



## Dalia (Oct 7, 2016)

Faun said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...





Skylar said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Trump release the two version of is birth certificat.

Donald Trump Birth Certificate 

coincidentally it is only Obama that given the smaller version


----------



## Faun (Oct 7, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


He did release his long form birth certificate. It was all over the news. Perhaps you need to go back and do some more research before chiming in on this subject again? You clearly don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Dalia (Oct 7, 2016)

Tss, yes he did because he said "that it seem that he has no choice " Strange...

President Obama believed the distraction over his birth certificate wasn’t good for the country ( you bet ), he requested the long form version

Here.

https://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/rss_viewer/birth-certificate.pdf


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 7, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



No- I don't believe in any of the stupid Conspiracy theories.

Why Birthers think that the Republican Governor of Hawaii would order her Republican Director of Health to lie- to help elect a Democratic Party Senator- when the Republican Governor was running Republican John McCain's presidential campaign is just.....hilarious.

Why they think that any Director of Health would risk prison for committing fraud- but blindly believe all of the Birther goobers who RISK NOTHING to make their wild ass lies- is again hilarious.

Why do Birthers have to believe that President Obama could not possibly be President?

I wonder why........


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 7, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Tss, yes he did because he said "that it seem that he has no choice " Strange...
> 
> President Obama believed the distraction over his birth certificate wasn’t good for the country ( you bet ), he requested the long form version
> 
> ...



And yet- Birthers kept Birthering- lead by Donald Trump- Grand Dragon of Birthers.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 7, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



President Obama released his certified copy of his birth certificate in 2011- years before Donald Trump did.

True Fact- President Obama was the first Presidential candidate to show voters his birth certificate.

Donald Trump is now the second.

Of course Birthers believe Trump's BC......because well it isn't Obama's.


----------



## Dalia (Oct 7, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



You wonder why ? well may be because he was not suit to be Président ?


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 7, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



If you follow what Wikipedia is saying, *Barack Obama Sr. *was already married to his first wife and she was pregnant with Auma when he was visiting Hawaii and got Barrack's mom pregnant and married her.  They weren't born hardly a year apart.

Family of Barack Obama - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*Kezia Obama*
(Also known as Kezia Aoko[110] and as "Grace," she was born c. 1940.[111][112]) She is Barack Obama Sr.'s first wife; she married him in Kenya in 1954 before he studied abroad in the United States. They had at least two children together: Abongo [Roy] and Auma; and she has also claimed Bernard and Abo Obama as sons by Barack Sr. She lives in Bracknell, Berkshire, England.[113][114] On March 22, 2009, Kezia Obama made a guest appearance on the British television show _Chris Moyles' Quiz Night._[115] Her sister, Jane, is the 'Auntie Jane' mentioned at the very start of _Dreams from My Father;_ she telephoned Obama in the US in 1982 to tell him that his father had been killed in a car accident in Kenya.[116]
*Auma Obama*
Barack Obama's half-sister, born c. 1960, to Kezia, his father's first wife.[128] As of July 2008, she was a development worker in Kenya.[129] She studied German at the University of Heidelberg from 1981 to 1987. After her graduation at Heidelberg, she went on for graduate studies at the University of Bayreuth, earning a PhD degree in 1996. Her dissertation was on the conception of labor in Germany and its literary reflections.[129]
Obama was born on August 4, 1961,[3] at Kapiʻolani Maternity & Gynecological Hospital (now Kapiʻolani Medical Center for Women and Children) in Honolulu, Hawaii;[4][5][6] he is the first President to have been born in Hawaii.
Barack Obama - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Unless of course wikipedia is lying to us about the birthdate?  Which is always possible.  Let's go to video and observe his actions in Africa to look for clues?

However, after Obama got out of college, high-school? He went to Africa to "visit his roots."  I don't know if he was planning to be president at that point, but it certainly looks like an honest piece of film work.  He was a fish out of water.  

I can't imagine why an young white American woman whose parents are part of the American Deep State would take her to Kenya to have a child, especially when Obama Sr.'s other wife is also just as pregnant or just had a child herself. The story doesn't add up


. . . if the father even was Barack Obama Sr.


----------



## washamericom (Oct 8, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


i think the question was, "why the long delay?"
 did they make that play before or after obl was killed ?
 it's like "when did the plane leave during the iran hostage payoff/deal?"

i think even the hard core obots believe this administration is capable of pulling off some pretty heavy capers.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 8, 2016)

now that was THREE FARTS in a row from the brainwashed sheep before your last post Dalia.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 8, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




I cannot believe this discussion is still going after all this time since it is irrelevant the fact he will never be prosecuted for this.But this is a post all the Obama worshippers play dodgeball with and wont tackle since they know he is not a citizen.lol

you guys are in denial mode that he is a citizen.lol. His allaged certificate says he is an african american. Back then the name of african american was unheard of.it was either black or negro.

I was talking to a really old guy about this the other day at work and HE had NEVER looked on the computer or anything about this which is the ONLY reason I decided to look this link up here.lol 

my co worker was not blowing smoke.you lose.

Obama Busted: Birth Cert Contains Words/Places That Did Not Exist In 1961! African American & Kenya | Alternative

He was saying- "I am old enough to remember back then that the term african american was never used back then in 1961. In Martin Luther Kings speech he gave in 1963,he never once said african american,he said black and negro. people never called them african americans."

dont you obama apologists EVER get tired of getting taken to school on this that he was not a US citizen?


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 8, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Why can't you believe that you are still talking about Birther idiocy after all of this time?

Why can't you stop yourself?


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 8, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> [QU
> He was saying- "I am old enough to remember back then that the term african american was never used back then in 1961. In Martin Luther Kings speech he gave in 1963,he never once said african american,he said black and negro. people never called them african americans."
> 
> dont you obama apologists EVER get tired of getting taken to school on this that he was not a US citizen?



Barack Obama's father was not an African American- he was a black man from Africa- and at that time they called themselves Africans.

Which is the term he used for himself on the birth certificate. 

Konspiracy Kooks live for your kind of krap.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 8, 2016)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



You have asked that question and had it answered for 4 years- you aren't interested in the answer to the question.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 8, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



And you think that a person born in Hawaii could not be suited to be President- why?


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 8, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



No- but that has never stopped Birthers.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Oct 8, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have a forum in French with spécialist of many subject..one of my member past me a link that show that Obama was born in Kenya.
> 
> ...



President Obama was born on Uranus and Illegally enter this country through Pluto...

( Birthers are so stupid )


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 8, 2016)

Now that makes FIVE farts in a row by the Obama zombie called syriously.

as always that zombie keeps doing this- refusing to look at anything that debunks her ramblings of statement by the state she just posts over and over in defeat all the time then claiming she has won cause the state says it is true which is comical because no matter how many times you say it to her that the state saying he is a citizen is the same thing as the fox guarding the henhouse,it goes through one ear and out the other of hers.


----------



## Faun (Oct 8, 2016)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


There was no delay. You're playing with strawmen now. In 2008, he released proof he was born in the U.S. and was at least 35 years of age. That's all he was required to prove and he did. He only released his long form record in 2011 to fuck with long-time birfer,  Jerome Corsi, whose book about Obama being born in Kenya was about to be released. The cancellation of pre-order sales alone destroyed the book's release.


----------



## Faun (Oct 8, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


*Nowhere* on Obama's birth certificate does the noun, _"African-American,"_ appear.

If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie like a birfer.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 8, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Now that makes FIVE farts in a row by the Obama zombie called syriously.
> 
> as always that zombie keeps doing this- refusing to look at anything that debunks her ramblings of statement by the state she just posts over and over in defeat all the time then claiming she has won cause the state says it is true which is comical because no matter how many times you say it to her that the state saying he is a citizen is the same thing as the fox guarding the henhouse,it goes through one ear and out the other of hers.



Says the poor soul who insisted that Obama's COLB or long form birth certificate used the phrase 'african american'. 

Here's Obama's long form. Show me any mention of 'African American'. 






Laughing.....you don't have the slightest clue what you're talking about, do you?


----------



## Dalia (Oct 9, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Yes the thread is still going on...it's surprising 
how many people are ready and determined to defend what could be a false  ... I say this because if it is a false could be because the family have an address in Hawaii eh it's easier for everyone to have Obama born in Hawaii than to get piss off with a Kenyan birth certificate.
You never think about it ... it's more convenient when you want to become President of the United States.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 10, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



The 'Kenyan birth certificate' you opened the thread with is an acknowledged fake. Acknowledged by the woman who 'released it' 6 years ago. 

How did you not know this?


----------



## Dalia (Oct 10, 2016)

The same talking over and over again ....no chance of advancing with a response to the question about the vidéo ask by LA RAM FAN ...it's a dead end.


----------



## Faun (Oct 10, 2016)

Dalia said:


> The same talking over and over again ....no chance of advancing with a response to the question about the vidéo ask by LA RAM FAN ...it's a dead end.


How about this thread proceeds with you apologizing for posting a fake birth certificate as his genuine Kenyan birth certificate?


----------



## Skylar (Oct 10, 2016)

Dalia said:


> The same talking over and over again ....no chance of advancing with a response to the question about the vidéo ask by LA RAM FAN ...it's a dead end.



The 'talking point' being that your OP was a fraud. A fake. That the 'Kenyan birth certificate' you offered us doesn't actually exist.

That's a rather important detail, don't you think?

And LA RAM....isn't that the same guy who lied his ass off insisting that Obama's LFBC and COLB said 'African American'? If you believe it does, show us.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 10, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



Its more convenient for me to believe the truth rather than idiotic Birther conspiracy lies. 

I believe the facts and the truth.

You believe any anti-Obama BS posted on Youtube.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 10, 2016)

Dalia said:


> The same talking over and over again ....no chance of advancing with a response to the question about the vidéo ask by LA RAM FAN ...it's a dead end.


yeah agent syriously can only shit on the floor in defeat like the monkey troll he is.His boss sure pays him big bucks for the constant ass beatings he gets here. Its funny watching him post that letter from the state of hawaii over and over and over again and then claim that proves he is a citizen ignoring the state of hawaaii saying that is the same thing as the fox being asked to guard the henhouse.  I will take independent researchers that are experts on forgery saying it is a forgery over people on the governments payroll saying it is legitmate anyday of the year. as you sso well said,he wont watch the video because he only sees what he WANTS to see.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 10, 2016)

Dalia said:


> The same talking over and over again ....no chance of advancing with a response to the question about the vidéo ask by LA RAM FAN ...it's a dead end.





this is all syriously does over and over again- he did it FIVE times in a row.


----------



## Dalia (Oct 11, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > The same talking over and over again ....no chance of advancing with a response to the question about the vidéo ask by LA RAM FAN ...it's a dead end.
> ...


Why sould i apologize my thread is successful...


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 11, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > The same talking over and over again ....no chance of advancing with a response to the question about the vidéo ask by LA RAM FAN ...it's a dead end.
> ...



Idiot Birther.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 11, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



You are proud of the lies you posted


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 11, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > The same talking over and over again ....no chance of advancing with a response to the question about the vidéo ask by LA RAM FAN ...it's a dead end.
> ...



Idiot Birther

And your Messiah is Donald Trump.


----------



## Dalia (Oct 11, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I say from the beginning that i pass a link from one of my member this member is not a clown he know what is talking about...sure if it is a big fraud if it is a fake, it's a big thing, well i don't say that it is d'accord avec toi.
But the vidéo from LA RAM FAN with the birth certificat of Hawaii is disturbing


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...




and the paid shill farted three times in a row just before you posted.


----------



## Faun (Oct 11, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


You should apologize for posting a bullshit Kenyan birth certificate in your OP. Does veracity mean anything to you?


----------



## Faun (Oct 11, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


It matters not where you get your information from. You're the one posting it here; you're the one responsible for the content of your posts. So either you possess the character required to own up for when you post lies, even if wittingly, or you're just a troll. Which is it?


----------



## Dalia (Oct 12, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


This information is on the net everybody could get to it ( it's not top secret) and there were a lot of talking about that Trump him self did say in the past that the Président was not born in the USA so please take it easy and do me a favor response about the vidéo propose by LA RAM FAN because now we all know that for you the birth Certificat from Kenya is a fake but what about the vidéo ?


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 12, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 12, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



And at the beginning I posted reasonable responses pointing out that you were 8 years late to the Birther party- and I gave you links to a site that refutes all of the Birther idiocy, and showed you how the State of Hawaii had stated repeatedly that Barack Obama was born there.

Once you had that information you continued on- so after you have been led to the facts- and still don't accept them- then you are just a Birther.


----------



## namvet (Oct 12, 2016)

under here


----------



## Dalia (Oct 12, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Listen you don't seem to understand what i am saying may be it because of my very bad English ...my response was that the information was not top secret everyone could have get to it...i did'nt say that it was true.
And the net is full of bullshit but not only (Tiens  ) there! i ask again What about the vidéo of LA RAM FAN ?


----------



## Faun (Oct 12, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Again, where it comes from is irrelevant. What is relevant to this forum is that you posted it here and touted it as evidence Obama was born in Kenya. That you apparently reject apologizing for attempting to dupe your audience here reveals much about you and your lack of character.

As far as that video, I already commented on it earlier. You chose to ignore my response.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 12, 2016)

Dalia said:


> [n What about the vidéo of LA RAM FAN ?



What about it?

I don't bother to watch video's posted by Conspiracy nuts.

Anyone can post anything on Youtube.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 12, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



why do you keep asking him when he has proven in spades he wont watch it and all keeps doing is farting in your thread everytime he opens his mouth>


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 12, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Birthers- Trumpsters.....LOL


----------



## Skylar (Oct 13, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



That was Lincoln that said that. Not Washington. 

Duh.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 13, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



And where in Obama's COLB or LFBC is the phrase 'African American' listed? 

Either show us or admit you made the whole thing up.


----------



## Dalia (Oct 16, 2016)

Listen why he is the only one who became a President of the United States and the question was ask about is birth certificat ?


----------



## Skylar (Oct 16, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Listen why he is the only one who became a President of the United States and the question was ask about is birth certificat ?



Listen to your own OP which includes an admittedly fraudlent 'birth certificate' as its foundation.

When you have to disavow your own OP, clearly you're not prepared for this discussion.


----------



## washamericom (Oct 23, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Listen why he is the only one who became a President of the United States and the question was ask about is birth certificat ?


have you seen this dalia ?


----------



## Faun (Oct 23, 2016)

washamericom said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Listen why he is the only one who became a President of the United States and the question was ask about is birth certificat ?
> ...


What do you believe that video proves?


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 23, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Listen why he is the only one who became a President of the United States and the question was ask about is birth certificat ?



Why indeed was Barack Obama the only one who was asked to provide his birth certificate?


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 23, 2016)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


I think it proves that Birthers are idiots.


----------



## Faun (Oct 23, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


I get that ... but the video is intentionally vague. It tries to paint pictures without ever explaining exactly what those pictures are; leaving the viewer to reach their own conclusions.

I'm just wondering what a raving birther like washamericom  thinks that video proves.


----------



## washamericom (Oct 24, 2016)

Faun said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


raving.... i like that.

 it proves that people like you still are defensive and reactive, that raving birthers like me are, still very very doubtful about many many many layers of this dynamic/evolving story and provenance of obama.

 plus i wanted dalia to see because she's very nice. and that's what i do here, share information and explore theory.


----------



## Faun (Oct 24, 2016)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Since you avoided answering my I'll ask it again... What do you believe that video proves?


----------



## esthermoon (Oct 24, 2016)

washamericom said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Listen why he is the only one who became a President of the United States and the question was ask about is birth certificat ?
> ...


I think this is more accurate (I don't know if it's true anyways)


----------



## Dalia (Oct 24, 2016)

washamericom said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Listen why he is the only one who became a President of the United States and the question was ask about is birth certificat ?
> ...


Thank you, now the thread is not rot as does repeated said the Barrack Hussein Obama Soebarkah whatever be his name is the friend of Hillary the same rotten decayed to the end of the toenail


----------



## Faun (Oct 24, 2016)

Dalia said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


I realize English is not your first language, but surely you can do better than that.


----------



## Dalia (Oct 24, 2016)

Yes...you think so ? and about what i say i mean the most who could undestand of my so much bad english who undestand so far that my thread is not so rotten like you say at first ? who could at least admit that if you undestand what i say ?


----------



## Faun (Oct 24, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Yes...you think so ? and about what i say i mean the most who could undestand of my so much bad english who undestand so far that my thread is not so rotten like you say at first ? who could at least admit that if you undestand what i say ?


A fail, your thread is. Lies and falsehoods, built upon, it is. In tatters, remains your character, it does.


----------



## Dalia (Oct 24, 2016)

Well i undestand everything you say and i don't agree with you at all, you undestand what i mean ? 

Toujours, always the same song Obama is great he could not have lie that way about something so important : been born in USA, what a shock you been dreaming for 8 years ? who know


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 24, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Yes...you think so ? and about what i say i mean the most who could undestand of my so much bad english who undestand so far that my thread is not so rotten like you say at first ? who could at least admit that if you undestand what i say ?



Sadly even with your English language issues, your posts are more coherent than most of Wash's posts.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 24, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Well i undestand everything you say and i don't agree with you at all, you undestand what i mean ?
> 
> Toujours, always the same song Obama is great he could not have lie that way about something so important : been born in USA, what a shock you been dreaming for 8 years ? who know



For your next Konspiracy Theory performance- are you going to latch onto 9/11 Truthers or Holocaust deniers?


----------



## Dalia (Oct 24, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Well i undestand everything you say and i don't agree with you at all, you undestand what i mean ?
> ...


I would not answer to your above post ,I do my best with your language, I have said and if you want to see try learning French this way I could  to tell you more what I think.
And in terms of the 911,  I participate in a topic I do not believe in a conspiracy you will see it on my profile and my answers .


----------



## Faun (Oct 24, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Well i undestand everything you say and i don't agree with you at all, you undestand what i mean ?
> 
> Toujours, always the same song Obama is great he could not have lie that way about something so important : been born in USA, what a shock you been dreaming for 8 years ? who know


Who cares if you agree or not? You were caught posting a bullshit Kenyan birth certificate and didn't even apologize for doing so.


----------



## Dalia (Oct 24, 2016)

And who cares if you agree or not with my thread...i say the same to you.


----------



## Faun (Oct 24, 2016)

Dalia said:


> And who cares if you agree or not with my thread...i say the same to you.


LOLOL

What you say is worthless as your OP still has a fake Kenyan birth certificate.


----------



## washamericom (Oct 24, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


why, what's your first language ?


----------



## washamericom (Oct 24, 2016)

Dalia said:


> And who cares if you agree or not with my thread...i say the same to you.


she's got you there boys.


----------



## Faun (Oct 24, 2016)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


English.


----------



## Faun (Oct 24, 2016)

washamericom said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > And who cares if you agree or not with my thread...i say the same to you.
> ...


All she's got a a fake Kenyan birth certificate that was debunked many years ago.


----------



## washamericom (Oct 24, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Well i undestand everything you say and i don't agree with you at all, you undestand what i mean ?
> ...


caught ? by whom ? don't be the board's birth certificate police, we still have starkey.


----------



## washamericom (Oct 24, 2016)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


all right English, get obama to walk through some wet paint.


----------



## Faun (Oct 24, 2016)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Caught by common sense. It lists his place of birth as a country which didn't exist.


----------



## washamericom (Oct 24, 2016)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


zanzibar. heh, get me that footprint.


----------



## Faun (Oct 24, 2016)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


No, the *Republic of Kenya*, established in 1964. Obama was born in 1961.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 26, 2016)

Dalia said:


> And who cares if you agree or not with my thread...i say the same to you.



Its not us you need concern yourself with. The woman who presented the 'Kenyan Birth Certificate' you posted in the OP *has admitted its a fake.*

Which you didn't know as you simply aren't informed enough to discuss this topic intelligently.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 10, 2016)

Now Trump could find out what the hell is going on with " Birth Certificat of Obama"

Trump even made air quotes around the word “president.”


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 10, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Now Trump could find out what the hell is going on with " Birth Certificat of Obama"
> 
> Trump even made air quotes around the word “president.”



You mean a billionaire didn't have the resources before to find out? 

But I am not surprised to find out that this is a priority for Trump supporters.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 13, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Now Trump could find out what the hell is going on with " Birth Certificat of Obama"
> ...


Yes he is very rich but now he is the future president it changes the deal.
I find this story suspicious there are reasons to wonder if Obama was really born in the united states


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 13, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



There are no reasons to wonder if President Obama was really born in the United States other than ignorance or a tendency towards belief in disproven conspiracy theories.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 14, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Well i wonder because the person who give me the link is not a looser and i admit i was surprise at first but coming from him i told myself it could be true and from the start i did not like Obama and it as nothing to do with the fact that is black man...i adore Sydney Poitier and guess what he is a black man.





Sidney Poitier


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 14, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Wow- you like Sidney Poitier.......so it must not be about race....LOL.

If the person who gave you the link, believes in the Birther crap, then yes- that person is a looser- and I say that without knowing what race he is.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 14, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Yes you say it , it is not about race but about him Obama ...and i tell you a little more about myself i like to watch the Américan Basketball players you are surprise about that

it is so easy for you guys the démocrats screeming racist.
But you are making a mistake it is Obama that is a bit like Hillary they don't bring a lot of trust


----------



## Dalia (Nov 14, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


The person who give me the link is French he does investigations and he is very good.


----------



## rdean (Nov 14, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Hello, like i said the link  say a différent thing about is Birth.


So you are saying Republicans in Hawaii have no integrity.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 14, 2016)

rdean said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, like i said the link  say a différent thing about is Birth.
> ...


It has nothing to do with Republicans


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 14, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



LOL....so you like African American actors and basketball stars......clearly this is not about race for you.

If you were American you would know why this is so funny.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 14, 2016)

Dalia said:


> [Q
> it is so easy for you guys the démocrats screeming racist.
> But you are making a mistake it is Obama that is a bit like Hillary they don't bring a lot of trust



Americans voted President Obama into office twice. That's quite a bit of trust right there.

Of course we just voted in an idiot Birther too.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 14, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Well if he is French- how good could he be?

LOL- and yes that was not nice. 

The reality is his nationality or race are immaterial, if he believes in any of this Birther shit he is an idiot.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 14, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


No, i am not  American and that why you think it is funny ? you are wrong a lot of peoples that are not American don't like Obama there is something about him that not clean...i say that to you because i could read people when i see them i would be surprise if something come out on Obama like for Hillary and her e-mails


----------



## Dalia (Nov 14, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > [Q
> ...


They voted from him twice because Trump He was not there yet


----------



## Dalia (Nov 14, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


He could be very good like The gign is the best in the world you knew it is French.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 14, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



I don't find you not being American funny- I find you repeating old stereotypical answers of Americans explaining why they are not racists because "I have a black friend" or "I like Sydney Poitier".

Let me be clear- I don't assume you are a racist- I just find your defensive explanations of why you couldn't be a racist to be funny. 

Going back to President Obama- I assume like every President, and that includes President elect Trump - that he lied about some things.  There is always more than we know. But all things considered, President Obama has been one of 'cleanest' Presidents. 

And none of that has anything to do with the Birther idiocy. 

President Obama's place of birth has been repeatedly confirmed as Hawaii by the State of Hawaii- going back to when he was only a Senator- and when his place of birth in Hawaii was confirmed by the Republican Director of Health, appointed by the Republican Governor who was in charge of Barack Obama's presidential opponent's campaign. 

If you assume that the State of Hawaii cannot be trusted- then frankly you will just always proclaim that any official document that doesn't say what you want it to say is a fraud.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 14, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Sigh- no.

In 2012 Trump looked into running as the Republican candidate for President- and Trump came to the conclusion that he could not get the votes in 2012. So Trump decided not to run.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 14, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



If he is a Birther- then he is as inept as Chief Inspector Charles Dreyfus

The Pink Panther Strikes Again - Wikipedia


----------



## rdean (Nov 14, 2016)

Dalia said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


When Obama was running, the gov, and the state legislature were majority GOP.  That means it had everything to do with Republicans.  They had to petition the state law to release the long form.  So much for state's rights.


----------



## rdean (Nov 14, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Actually, it seems that Carter and Obama were pretty much scandal free.  Iranian hostages weren't Carter's fault.  He left a growing economy, 10 million new jobs and no wars.  But Iran did him in.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 14, 2016)

rdean said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



But wait- you left out all of the invented scandals about President Obama.......

Actually you left out probably the best diplomatic accomplishment in the Middle East by any American President- the Camp David Accords.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 15, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



And if that's true then Obama can not be born at two places at the same time?

_"On August 4, 1961 Obama's mother, father and grandmother were attending a Muslim festival in Mombassa, Kenya. Mother had been refused entry to airplanes due to her 9 month pregnancy. It was a hot August day at the festival so the Obama's went to the beach to cool off. While swimming in the ocean his mother experienced labor pains so was rushed to the Coast Provincial General Hospital, Mombasa, Kenya where Obama was born a few hours later at 7:21 pm on August 4, 1961. Four days later his mother flew to Hawaii and registered his birth in Honolulu as a certificate of live birth which omitted the place and hospital of birth."_


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 15, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Well that is a not particularly well written piece of Birther fantasy fiction.

Why do we know that this is fantasy fiction? 

Because
a) Barack Obama's father never left the United States in 1961 (immigration records show no exit or entry of Barack Obama Sr. in 1961)
b) Barack Obama Jr.'s birth certificate clearly indicates the place and hospital of his birth.





Now to make it interesting fan fiction you would need an official Kenyan source to officially confirm that Barack Obama was born there, and produce an official birth certificate from Kenya- not the one the con artist was trying to sell.

For bonus points- riddle me this- how did Ann Dunham bring her infant son from Kenya to Hawaii without a passport?


----------



## Dalia (Nov 19, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Well yes i prèfer Sydney Poitier...look Hillary did say that it is important to dance and Sydney Poitier dance a lot better then Obama she was wrong about that Obama don't dance well. those two have nothing for them finally.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 19, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...





Syriusly said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Precisely for the passport the rules are not different for a new born ?


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


The birth certificate you posted is a proven fake. Sad that you continue to push this nonsense.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 25, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



How are the passport rules different for a newborn?


----------



## Dalia (Nov 28, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



_"On August 4, 1961 Obama's mother, father and grandmother were attending a Muslim festival in Mombassa, Kenya. Mother had been refused entry to airplanes due to her 9 month pregnancy. It was a hot August day at the festival so the Obama's went to the beach to cool off. While swimming in the ocean his mother experienced labor pains so was rushed to the Coast Provincial General Hospital, Mombasa, Kenya where Obama was born a few hours later at 7:21 pm on August 4, 1961. *Four days later his mother flew to Hawaii and registered his birth in Honolulu as a certificate of live birth which omitted the place and hospital of birth."*_
_
well, it say they flew with baby Obama to Honolulu...simple as that._


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


 Obama's official record of birth indicates otherwise.


----------



## 7forever (Nov 28, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Many of us are fine with Obama's birthplace being Kenya.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 28, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



I have never observed going through Customs without any documentation ever to be simple. I have gone through U.S. and foreign Customs probably 100 times- maybe 200 times, and not once have they let me through without a passport. 

Why do you think they would ignore the requirement for a passport for a Baby Obama?


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 28, 2016)

7forever said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Many of you are fine with believing that the world is flat.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 28, 2016)

7forever said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Maybe but there a lot of strange thing surrending Obama is wife for a example.

Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Dalia (Nov 28, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Because he was a babie a new born that why...every couple could take a plane and go in the USA for example and the mother give birth to her child


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 28, 2016)

Dalia said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



I try to excuse English being your second language, but that sentence makes even less sense than most Birther posts.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 28, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



So you think if you have a newborn in another country, that the parents can bring a new born in without a passport?

You Birthers.....LOL....you just make crap up in your desperation to deny that President Obama is the President of the United States.

Because your fantasies are so much more fun than the facts
Birth Abroad

* Birth of U.S. Citizens Abroad*

*A child born abroad to a U.S. citizen parent or parents may acquire U.S. citizenship at birth if certain statutory requirements are met.

The child’s parents should contact the nearest U.S. embassy or consulate to apply for a Consular Report of Birth Abroad of a Citizen of the United States of America (CRBA) to document that the child is a U.S. citizen. If the U.S. embassy or consulate determines that the child acquired U.S. citizenship at birth, a consular officer will approve the CRBA application and the Department of State will issue a CRBA, also called a Form FS-240, in the child’s name.

According to U.S. law, a CRBA is proof of U.S. citizenship and may be used to obtain a U.S. passport and register for school, among other purposes.

The child’s parents may choose to apply for a U.S. passport for the child at the same time that they apply for a CRBA. Parents may also choose to apply only for a U.S. passport for the child. Like a CRBA, a full validity, unexpired U.S. passport is proof of U.S. citizenship.
*

Of course if President Obama's mother had done any of those things- there would be actual records of
a) her being outside the United States(there are none before she goes to Indonesia years later)
b) President Obama being born in Kenya(there are none)


----------

